

Erlang Solutions acquires Inaka - rubyrescue
http://inaka.net/blog/2014/08/05/inaka-proud-to-announce-our-new-home-with-erlang-solutions/

======
rubyrescue
One of the reasons we focused on Erlang in 2008 was a) I had been burned so
many times by Java, and b) I found the Erlang community so supportive. A big
part of that is Francesco. I'm very happy that Inaka is now part of his family
:)

~~~
davidw
Congratulations! I've known Francesco on the internet for... a while. Never
met him, but he seems like a great guy.

~~~
angersock
Met him at ElixirConf...very cool bro. :)

~~~
rubiquity
I came here to second this. Francesco is incredibly nice and humble. It's not
every day someone so knowledgeable about something is also very approachable
and eager to share that knowledge. Best of luck to Inaka and Erlang Solutions!

------
benologist
That's great. Congratulations Chad!

